# Looking for friends in Al AIn



## Obaida (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello guys,

I settled recently in Al Ain, it's really a nice and lovely city but i'ts pretty hard to find a young people to make a new friends and hang out with.
Does any body have the same problem in Al Ain?? 

I look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

have you tried meetupdotcom ?


----------



## mehmood (Apr 2, 2014)

hello h r u ,from sharjah can we chat here if u like.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mehmood said:


> hello h r u ,from sharjah can we chat here if u like.


Please don't use text speak. It's against forum rules. Thank you.


----------

